# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  من أحكام النقض الحديثة بخصوص جريمة التربح

## صفاء عطاالله

*تربح* 

*إن الحكم بإدانة الطاعنين بالتضامن بكامل قيمة خطاب الضمان المصرفي خلافاً لما ورد بأمر الإحالة من تربح أحدهما بدون حق بتكلفة إصداره هو قضاء فى واقعة لم تكن معروضة على المحكمة يعيب الحكم.*

*فالقاعدة:*
*أنه لما كان ثمة فارق بين قيمة تكلفة إصدار خطاب الضمان وقيمة خطاب الضمان ذاته الذي هو بمثابة تأمين نقدي، إذ أن قيمة إصدار خطاب الضمان تقل كثيراً عن قيمة خطاب الضمان بالكامل، ذلك بأن البنك مصدر خطاب الضمان يتقاضى عمولة من عملية مقابل إصدار هذا الخطاب، وتتناسب هذه العمولة مع قيمة الضمان وأجله ونوع العملية المطلوب تقديم خطاب الضمان عنها وذلك وفق بيان تعرية الخدمات المصرفية للبنوك التجارية الصادرة عن البنك المركزي المصري، ولما كانت المحكمة لم تفطن لهذه التفرقة وقضت بإدانة الطاعنين الأول والسادس متضامنين بكامل قيمة خطاب الضمان المصرفي وقدره 12722822 ج خلافاً لما ورد بأمر الإحالة الذي اقتصر على تربح الطاعن السادس بدون حق بتكلفة إصدار خطاب الضمان فإنها تكون قد فصلت فى واقعة لم تكن معروضة عليها مما يعيب حكمها بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون. هذا فضلاً عن تناقض منطوق الحكم مع أسبابه واختلال فكرته من حيث تركيزها فى واقع قضاء الحكم إذ بينما يود الحكم فى معرض تحديد جريمة التربح التى دان الطاعن الأول بها ا نصه "مما أدى إلى حصول المتهم السادس (الطاعن السادس) على ربح ومنفعة غير مستحقين له وهما قيمة إصدار خطاب الضمان المذكور والفارق بين رسوم إصدار وثيقة التأمين الصحيحة والرسوم التى أداها المتهم السادس لشركة التأمين عن الوثائق الثلاثة المبينة بالتحقيقات". إذ به أن يقضى فى منطوقة بتغريم الطاعنين الأول والسادس متضامنين مبلغ 13332132ج وبرد مثله للجهة المختصة على أساس احتساب قيمة خطاب الضمان بالكامل مما يعيب الحكم من هذه الوجهة أيضاً. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أورد فى معرض تدليله على توافر القصد الجنائي لدى الطاعن الأول فى جريمة التربح ما نصه "أشر المتهم الأول" (الطاعن الأول بتاريخ 9/12/1998 بعدم ممانعته فى قبول الوثيقة المذكورة التى أيقن بأنها مخالفة للقانون وراح يشير فى تأشيراته أسئلة استنكارية آثارها المتهم السادس (الطاعن السادس) فى طلبه المذكور للإيهام بأنها أسباب لتبرير الجريمة" ثم عاد الحكم فى مقام نفى توافر قصد الإضرار العمدى بأموال مصلحة الجمارك لدى الطاعن المذكور وقال ما نصه "أنه لم يقم بالأوراق دليل على أن المتهم الأول أراد إلحاق ثمة ضرر بالأموال المذكورة بل أن تساؤلاته فى تأشيراته المؤرخة 9/12/1998 عند وجود حراسة كاملة على الأسواق الحرة وفروعها فى كل أنحاء مصر وإمكان فتح باب أي منها دون وجود موظفي الجمارك وإمكان التخفيف من أعباء خطابات الضمان المصرفية المبالغ فيها على كل المستودعات طالما توافرت الضمانات المقبولة لمصلحة الجمارك تدل على أن المتهم المذكور لا يريد إحداث ضرر بالمال العام وأنه يعتقد بتوافر الاحتياطات التى تحول دون ذلك الضرر ومن ثم يتخلف القصد الجنائي فى هذه الجريمة" وهذا الذي أورده الحكم – على النحو المتقدم – يناقض بعضه البعض الآخر فهو تارة يعتد بتلك التساؤلات فى معرض التدليل على توافر القصد الجنائي لدى الطاعن الأول فى جريمة التربح ويعتبرها أسئلة استنكارية للإيهام بأنها أسباب لتبرير تلك الجريمة وتارة أخرى يتخذ من تلك التساؤلات ذاتها دليلاً على انتفاء القصد الجنائي لديه فى جريمة الإضرار العمدى بأموال مصلحة الجمارك مما يدل على اختلاف فكرة الحكم على العناصر التى أوردتها المحكمة فى مقام التدليل على توافر القصد الجنائي لدى الطاعن الأول فى جريمة التربح وعدم استقرارها فى عقيدة المحكمة الاستقرار الذي يجعلها فى حكم الوقائع الثابتة، الأمر الذي يستحيل معه على محكمة النقض أن نتعرف على أي أساس كونت محكمة الموضوع عقيدتها فى استظهار هذا القصد، فضلاً عما ينبئ عنه من أن الواقعة لم تكن واضحة لديها بالقدر الذي يؤمن معه خطؤها فى تقدير مسئولية الطاعن، ومن ثم يكون حكمها معيباً بالتناقض فى التسبيب.*

*(الطعن رقم 38446 لسنة 73ق – جلسة 19/2/2004).*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

